# Is there an adjustable carb for the MTD 270-QU engine



## mackintire (12 mo ago)

Is there an adjustable carb for the 208cc MTD 270-QU engine in my 26" 247.889720?

I'm looking for something better that doesn't surge under load.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello mackintire! Welcome to SBF!
Yes there are some carburetors that have some adjustments. The carburetors for the more recent engines are limited by EPA regulations and do not generally have a "high speed" (main jet) adjustment but might have a "low speed" (idle circuit) adjustment. Adjusting the low speed _may_ help the surge, but might not. It will add some fuel to the over all, WOT, just not much.
If yours is surging under load, it would indicate the main jet circuit is running lean (in most cases). This can be brought on from age and corrosion plugging up the passages in the carburetor. You could disassemble the carb and clean those passages and return it to proper functions. There are many Youtube videos to show this. If that doesn't do it or you elect to take the nuclear option and install a new carb, that may also fix it. If a new (good quality) carb still surges under load, the last option i to enlarge the main jet passage slightly to allow a slightly richer.
The OEM carb number for 270-QU is a 951-05251. If you would like to try a carb with an adjustable Low Speed circuit, here is a likely candidate:
951-05251 Huayi carb (link)


----------



## justinjfordtrucks (Jan 8, 2022)

mackintire said:


> Is there an adjustable carb for the 208cc MTD 270-QU engine in my 26" 247.889720?
> 
> I'm looking for something better that doesn't surge under load.


drill the pilot jet, one size or just clean aggressively with torch tip cleaner carb wire, check and adjust valves and clean the carb. fresh fuel and away you go only did the past ten like that I don't look for issues I just do that to every single one of them, obviously, check for broken insulator, in fact, I have a broken one right next to me. and check to replace gaskets.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

^^^ - that's got to be a top 5 contender for longest run on sentence that makes brain freeze happen


----------



## justinjfordtrucks (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm a busy guy with 4 kids that are not mine a young girlfriend that likes to spend money I take care of and I'm a self made man turning wrenches I don't have time for pauses, breaks, periods I run run run almost 24/7,


----------

